

Ask YC: Surprised Twitter Made it Through the Debate? - iamdave

I'm quite surprised and happy for Twitter that they stood the test.  Rolling out a new function, taking the hits and came out with absolutely no downtime.  That's for sure a strong hit for naysayers<p>Now if they can keep it up during the average work day when absolutely nothing is going on, that would be an accomplishment.
======
wheels
"I have to hand it to those guys - they are the only service I know of where
users rejoice when they simply manage to keep their service live."

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/10/twitter-fails-to-
fail-c...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/10/twitter-fails-to-fail-
community-rejoices/)

------
vaksel
not really surprised. Its not really a popular service...sure its the great
thing since sliced bread for the techie crowd, but for the other 299 million
Americans its "twitter who?"

~~~
halo
Today was the day when I realised Twitter had truly "made it" as the BBC News
website was using it as part of their live text commentary of the debate. You
struggle to get much more mainstream than that in the UK.

------
ComputerGuru
Not surprised - they've managed to sort out the majority of their
performance/reliability problems since the last round of money raising which
was dedicated solely to that problem.

~~~
jrockway
Now they just need to figure out how to make money.

~~~
noodle
they could create private streams and license them to businesses to tell your
coworkers what you're working on.

...oh wait...

------
mihasya
No, but I'm surprised we're still talking about twitter.

------
Tichy
Sadly they also kicked interesting features. I thought being able to see
someone's "tweets with friends" was one of the most interesting features, as
it provided a quick way to create aggregate feeds (for example for a
conference, see all tweets of everyone attending the conference).

------
sabat
Surprised? No, becuse the surge is working.

~~~
swdesignguy
You know it!

